# Tips to calm highly strung (mental!) dog



## Smith123 (7 January 2013)

I am dog sitting for my mum this week, she has two dogs a gorgeous lab puppie and a crazy 1 year old Dalmatian.

He is extremely bright, well trained and lovely 80% of the time, but the other 20 he is a nutcase.

It's like a switch flicks and he changes, of someone knocks at the door, he sees a cat, he's not allowed to say hello to a dog etc etc, he turns himself inside out trying to get to it, barking, growling(he's not nasty at all) whining, jumping around etc etc then all of a sudden he stops again like the switch flicking! 

Fr example at the woods today, he had been as good as gold, I was back at the car put him in the boot, the a dog he had already seen walked past, he went mental trying to get out, barking growling etc, I mAnaged to hook the rope round cone seat so he was tied in, as soon as he realised this he just stopped and sat nicely!

He is also extremely possessive over chews with the lab pup, they are best of buds most of the time but if the lab even goes in a room when the dal has a chew he goes for him and corners him.

My mum is good with them but does mollycoddle them I think. The lab is the most perfect puppy ever!! 

Any advice to calm him that I can pass on to her?

Thanks


----------



## weaselwords (7 January 2013)

Sounds just like my Weimaraner bitch.  I think it is me that needs sedating after some of her antics.


----------



## Cinnamontoast (7 January 2013)

Copied from Soapbox:



Smith123 said:



			Like now, lab pup is asleep near the fire, crazy Dalmatian is running up and down the hall and back in and out desperate for him to play!! He is so annoying!
		
Click to expand...

One of mine is a bit like this, annoying, brings toys constantly, wants cuddles, to play etc when the others are worn out. Basically, he was a PITA child! He needs direction, a job and mental stimulation. Train him to do something new and repeat it throughout the day (this wears mine out). Check what food she's giving them as this could have a huge effect if it's got unnecessary fillers/colours/sugar in it.


----------



## CorvusCorax (8 January 2013)

Feed chews separately. 

Dogs are more territorial in cars. 

Ignore tantrums. Because that's what it sounds like! Only pay attention/reward when he is calm and don't let him 'self' reward by barking etc.

Review his feeding.

Make sure he is getting enough stimulation/exercise.


----------



## Jools1234 (8 January 2013)

CaveCanem said:



			Feed chews separately. 

Dogs are more territorial in cars. 

Ignore tantrums. Because that's what it sounds like! Only pay attention/reward when he is calm and don't let him 'self' reward by barking etc.

Review his feeding.

Make sure he is getting enough stimulation/exercise.
		
Click to expand...

all the above, how old is the puppy and how much excersise does the dally get?


----------



## lexiedhb (8 January 2013)

Whats he fed?

Does he get any mental stimulation or is it all physical?

DAP collar/plug in may help


----------



## Smith123 (8 January 2013)

Puppy is the easy one, its the 11 month old Dalmatian that's hard work!! Not given any chews today and apart from 1 rough play fight he has not been aggressive at all today with pup.

Every time he had a tantrum today I just calmly removed him from the room and shut him away for 5 mins, when he was getting too rough and bossy in the garden I shut him in the stable for 5 mins, this really seemed to work and he has been very good this aft.

His feed is really good not the cause.

He gets 1 35 min walk in the morning and 1 short evening walk.

He is out around the stables a lot of the day, have to shut him out of the way of horses as he also thinks he is the boss of them!

I think it is just dominent young male behaviour, he seems so much better this eve after I stood for no nonsense today...

Any more tips?!


----------



## CorvusCorax (8 January 2013)

Good that you're making progress already! While you're right to protect the joints in both large young dogs, I would really be upping exercise and mental stimulation for the Dalmatian once he passes the 12mo mark.

You can still give chews, but in different rooms, in crates etc, keep the Dally away from the Lab.

When you are giving him a time out, make it swift and but firm, no sudden moves, no harsh or high-pitched words, just straight to time out and then when it's over let him out again, be completely forgiving and unemotional about it and don't bear a grudge.


----------



## Smith123 (8 January 2013)

Thanks all,

He has one slightly wonky front leg (all checked and its fine just growing) vet said not to over exercise him, hence the several shorter walks... He definitely needs more exercise!!


----------

